# Galaxy Nexus Clears Fcc



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Finally it clears the fcc now VZW better get on the ball

http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-with-verizon-4g-lte-finally-clears-the-fcc-20111115/


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> They are on the ball!!! They're continually crushing my balls


Well they better get off in your case, but yes, they need to hurry the hell up


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> They are on the ball!!! They're continually crushing my balls!
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


You always go and make things awkward haha.
Still haven't decided on this phone, but I probably wouldn't get it until Christmas anyway. Still, I'd like for it to come out already so I can see if it truly is as good as I think it can be.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You always go and make things awkward haha.
> Still haven't decided on this phone, but I probably wouldn't get it until Christmas anyway. Still, I'd like for it to come out already so I can see if it truly is as good as I think it can be.


Thank you my good man. Awkward?? I shall try harder sir...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Finally it clears the fcc now VZW better get on the ball
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-with-verizon-4g-lte-finally-clears-the-fcc-20111115/


Oh VzW how I loathe you yet love your reception lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't stand how vzw doesn't think that people want the gnexus with little to no marketing for it....


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Can't stand how vzw doesn't think that people want the gnexus with little to no marketing for it....


Why does it need marketing? The community is the hype machine. Everyone of is on here or the multiple other Android sites/forums that want this device influence the purchase choices our friends, family, & coworkers make. Also, more people know what a Nexus device is & that Google keeps it updated in a timely manner.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Why does it need marketing? The community is the hype machine. Everyone of is on here or the multiple other Android sites/forums that want this device influence the purchase choices our friends, family, & coworkers make. Also, more people know what a Nexus device is & that Google keeps it updated in a timely manner.


Because like it or not, marketing matters. I still run into people that think they know what is new and "top of the line" that don't know about the galaxy nexus. Clearly they're ignorant, but the point is they don't know they are. The people that have no interest in keeping up, obviously have no clue. I'm sure we'll see a few ads, if only from Google directly. Remember, we don't even have a release date yet.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Why does it need marketing? The community is the hype machine. Everyone of is on here or the multiple other Android sites/forums that want this device influence the purchase choices our friends, family, & coworkers make. Also, more people know what a Nexus device is & that Google keeps it updated in a timely manner.


Its not that they aren't marketing the phone. It is that they are getting kickbacks from moto for marketing that that shit razr is supposed to be there new and only flagship phone.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Because like it or not, marketing matters. I still run into people that think they know what is new and "top of the line" that don't know about the galaxy nexus. Clearly they're ignorant, but the point is they don't know they are. The people that have no interest in keeping up, obviously have no clue. I'm sure we'll see a few ads, if only from Google directly. Remember, we don't even have a release date yet.


Personally I don't care if those people get the Gnex. If only developers/themers and the android community were to get the Gnex I'd be happy. Its like having a secret phone, yet the people that care to know will get it.

I'd love to show off my Gnex and people go...where did you get that?


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Personally I don't care if those people get the Gnex. If only developers/themers and the android community were to get the Gnex I'd be happy. Its like having a secret phone, yet the people that care to know will get it.
> 
> I'd love to show off my Gnex and people go...where did you get that?


Pretty much my point. Those of us that know & that we influence will end up with the Nexus. Those that need the ads are clueless anyway.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Why does it need marketing? The community is the hype machine. Everyone of is on here or the multiple other Android sites/forums that want this device influence the purchase choices our friends, family, & coworkers make. Also, more people know what a Nexus device is & that Google keeps it updated in a timely manner.


agreed !


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Sad thing is, the "community hype" is really small and doesn't persuade vzw in any direction.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Sad thing is, the "community hype" is really small and doesn't persuade vzw in any direction.


true but you still cant underestimate the power that we have.although it may be very little now by comparison, all of us have friends somewhere. and it is very easy to say to them, here, can your phone do this? that right there alone gets people interested. then they start asking questions and wanting to know more about the how part of it. and then you have a convert. smile and say, welcome to the world of android.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Because like it or not, marketing matters. I still run into people that think they know what is new and "top of the line" that don't know about the galaxy nexus. Clearly they're ignorant, but the point is they don't know they are. The people that have no interest in keeping up, obviously have no clue. I'm sure we'll see a few ads, if only from Google directly. Remember, we don't even have a release date yet.


I wouldn't say ignorant, I would say uninformed. Like you said in your post. Marketing matters.

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Marketing for sure matters. Yes a lot of people in the community want this device but that isn't going to help the device sell well at all. The majority of Android users I'm betting have no clue wtf a ROM is or anything related to rooting. They just want a cool phone that they see on TV. Samsung wants to make this device HUGE and the only way that will truely happen is by advertising it on TV and other forms. I personally want this device but for example I'm one of the few tech kinda guys at work but yet there are numerous people I work with that have an Android phone. I have been telling people I can't wait for this phone and they have basically all asked me wtf a Galaxy Nexus was. VzW or Samsung/Google need to market this phone regardless of VzW. They can make an ad and simply say that it is for VzW towards the end of the commercial.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Im thinking tho that the people that dont have a clue as to what rooting,custom roms etc is will still like the looks of this phone by the amoled screen and the screen size,curved screen.
Also the fact that it will already have ICS ,which I am sure any "vzw csr" would be sure to mention to potential customers.
As I mentioned in another thread that I havent seen any HTC Rezound ads on TV yet either.(just saw those posted on that thread)
I think there Will be ads eventually for the Nexus on TV (an tho other media).


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

davidnc said:


> As I mentioned in another thread the I havent seen any HTC Rezound ads on TV yet either.(just saw those posted on that thread)


The Rezound ads are all over the place in my area. That & iPhone commercials. Haven't seen but the one RAZR ad which was pre launch.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Rezound ads were on all day, this past Sunday, during football.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I missed those ads then,on sunday Panthers /Titans game wasnt going good,for Panthers fans ha

Sent from me


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Realistically though why wouldn't vzw release all three phones at the same time? I will tell you why. They are getting kickbacks from motorola and htc for marketing those phones so heavily. And they don't make shit off the phone "sales" there money comes from contracts. Though I think the main reason why vzw is so pissed is because they can't put all there bullshit on the phone and any marketing they do is marketing for other carriers as well.

There marketing staff should be ashamed of themselves for the lackluster performance on the Galaxy Nexus.....or lack there off


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Realistically though why wouldn't vzw release all three phones at the same time? I will tell you why. They are getting kickbacks from motorola and htc for marketing those phones so heavily. And they don't make shit off the phone "sales" there money comes from contracts. Though I think the main reason why vzw is so pissed is because they can't put all there bullshit on the phone and any marketing they do is marketing for other carriers as well.
> 
> There marketing staff should be ashamed of themselves for the lackluster performance on the Galaxy Nexus.....or lack there off


Who really knows? They could be planning to make a huge deal out of it.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I wouldn't say ignorant, I would say uninformed. Like you said in your post. Marketing matters.
> 
> Hope my signature isn't too offensive...


Ignorant means "not knowing" or "uninformed"


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Ignorant means "not knowing" or "uninformed"


Guess I'm ignorant. Sorry. 

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

NP I always thought of it as a derogitory term until someone told me that.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> NP I always thought of it as a derogitory term until someone told me that.


You must still be your a Gators fan...GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Guess I'm ignorant. Sorry.


Haha, I took the original comment as a joke saying that "uninformed" markets better than "ignorant".


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Realistically though why wouldn't vzw release all three phones at the same time? I will tell you why. They are getting kickbacks from motorola and htc for marketing those phones so heavily. And they don't make shit off the phone "sales" there money comes from contracts. Though I think the main reason why vzw is so pissed is because they can't put all there bullshit on the phone and any marketing they do is marketing for other carriers as well.
> 
> There marketing staff should be ashamed of themselves for the lackluster performance on the Galaxy Nexus.....or lack there off


This is the definition of ignorant. Ranting about something you know nothing about....

Unless you work for the Marketing dept at Verizon, or have worked for the industry for years, I don't think anyone is qualified to make those kinds of statements.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Ig•nor•ant - Lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Uhhh... We still talkin about phones??

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope









Grammar


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

New Nexus is on the way. This is a rev 8 hardware device as opposed to rev 5. Hopefully it fairs better than the last unit.
He says it went almost a full day without a reboot on yesterday's build.
They are still pushing dev builds daily to test phones if that is any indication they are working out issues still.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> New Nexus is on the way. This is a rev 8 hardware device as opposed to rev 5. Hopefully it fairs better than the last unit.
> He says it went almost a full day without a reboot on yesterday's build.
> They are still pushing dev builds daily to test phones if that is any indication they are working out issues still.


Oh i'm sure the "unit" you get won't give you any issues. *puts his money on Black Friday*
PAY ATTENTION TO ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

stop it. wow


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Oh i'm sure the "unit" you get won't give you any issues. *puts his money on Black Friday*
> PAY ATTENTION TO ME!!!!!!!!!!


Lmfao. This is getting good (grabs some popcorn)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Ig•nor•ant - Lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular


Sounds like a lot of that seems to go around on forums before a phone is launched =/


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Lmfao. This is getting good (grabs some popcorn)


*steals some popcorn screaming "Pay Attention To Me!!!!"*


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> *steals some popcorn screaming "Pay Attention To Me!!!!"*


Lmfao. This is like a soap opera


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

I have popcorn if anyone needs it....ill share


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


>


NICE!!!!


----------

